# NE Tennessee Retriever Club



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Any news on the Open and Derby?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Gregg
I just heard that 25 dogs had run and only 7 picked up all birds. Not sure if that included handles.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Pinetree said:


> Gregg
> I just heard that 25 dogs had run and only 7 picked up all birds. Not sure if that included handles.


Thanks Mr. Bruce, I haven't heard from AA yet, sounds like a ball breaker!!!


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Gregg- Sniper got a JAM in the Derby
Placements:
1st: #1 Brother - Jason Baker
2nd # 2 Nate- Connie Cleveland
3rd # 3 Mouse- Brady Collins
4th #17 Booty Brady Collins/ David McMahan
RJ: # 5 Elizabeth Dixon and Tiki
Jams: 4 and 7

Congrats to all!
-trudie


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

I believe I heard 20 dogs to the LB in the Open- don't have callbacks - was at the derby all day.
-trudie


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Go Sniper! Congratulations Gregg.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

way to go Gregg and Sniper!

Chris


----------



## crowncreek (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't mean a thing by this, wasn't there and don't know what the dog work was. But it's the first time I have ever seen dog 1,2,3 finish 1,2,3.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

truka said:


> Gregg- Sniper got a JAM in the Derby
> Placements:
> 1st: #1 Brother - Jason Baker
> 2nd # 2 Nate- Connie Cleveland
> ...


Thanks Trudie and Tony for keeping me updated all day.
Thanks John and Chris, if we can get the boy back swimming correctly, he might be a dog!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

truka said:


> Gregg- Sniper got a JAM in the Derby
> Placements:
> 1st: #1 Brother - Jason Baker
> 2nd # 2 Nate- Connie Cleveland
> ...


Big congratulations to Kara and David McMahan, Booty, got 4th place.
Booty and Sniper are littermates.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyone have the latest scoop on what's happening at the Open?


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

10 dogs to the last series:

2, 7, 10, 16, 18, 22, 27, 30, 37, 42

Dog 27 starts the 4th

AM has 4 left to run in the 1st

Barb


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Ten said:


> 10 dogs to the last series:
> 
> 2, 7, 10, 16, 18, 22, 27, 30, 37, 42
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting Barb, Go Ten, Jezzie, Dozer and Reese!!!


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Open placements-
1st #18 Wyatt / Jeff Bandel
2nd # 2 Dozer /Al Arthur
3rd # 42 Grady / Chad Baker
4th # 16 Newt / Gary Unger
RJ #27 Ten / Al Arthur
JAMs: 7, 10, 22, 30, and 37

15 dogs to the Amateur WB this morning. 
-trudie


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

truka said:


> Open placements-
> 1st #18 Wyatt / Jeff Bandel
> 2nd # 2 Dozer /Al Arthur
> 3rd # 42 Grady / Chad Baker
> ...


Thanks for posting Trudie, congrats to Mr. Bruce, Dozer, 2nd in the am last week and 2nd in the open this week.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Gregg, 

Congrats to finishing 2 weeks in a row in AA stakes with Reese! Placements on the way!

Chris


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

10 dogs to the AM last series:

5, 7, 9, 10, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 38

Dog #38 starts

Barb


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Ten said:


> 10 dogs to the AM last series:
> 
> 5, 7, 9, 10, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 38
> 
> ...


Good Luck Barb and Ten! Congratulations on The RJ in the Open.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulation to Jeff and Wyatt for the Golden Open WIN!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks Gregg that Q him for National.
Way to go Al


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Wyatt!
And congratulations to Bruce and Gregg.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congratulations to Barb and Ten on winning the amateur! Ten stepped on all 3 marks in last series and it was a very challenging test.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations Barb!


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Am Placements:
1st Ten and Barb Radke
2nd Mattie and Dave McMahan
3rd Caleb and Connie Cleveland
4th Shooter and Chip McEwen
RJ Ready and Connie Cleveland
Jams: 9-Woody; 22- Newt; 27- Yankee; 38- Annie

Congratulations to all! Barb, watching Ten in the 4th was beautiful! The stuff field trial dreams are made of- congratulations on a very well run trial!

Thanks to the judges and participants who supported the NETRC this weekend! We appreciate it.
-trudie


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Barb and Ten on the Am win. Great job!


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats Radical Barb and Ten, Way to go Mattie, Snipers Mom.
Way to go Mr. Bruce and Dozer.
Thanks Trudie and Tony for keeping us up to date, ya'll are the best!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Barb, on Your AM WIN with TEN! And his Open RJ with AL! He's a talented dog, and you're a dedicated owner/trainer. 
rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Chip, on your Amateur 4th with Seaside's Rogue Warrior! You and Shooter have a bright future ahead!

Rita


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Way to go Barb and Ten! Awesome news and great job! Great Weekend!

Chris


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

truka said:


> Thanks to the judges and participants who supported the NETRC this weekend! We appreciate it.


I second this. It was a great weekend. Barb and Ten and Jeff and Wyatt made first place easy on the judges, the weather was great and it was fun hanging out with everyone. Special thanks to Robin and Paige for the bloodys on Sunday!

I would like to add one note of congratulations to Chad and Grady. As Chad always says, Grady doesn't owe anybody anything, but it was great to be able to watch him run a tough trial for the last time in competition. Congratulations on a great career and thanks for giving so many of us so much joy watching you as a team compete. Pat's tribute at the dinner Saturday night had every one in tears.


----------



## CRNAret (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats again to Barbara and Ten - great work this weekend.
Check your pm.


----------

